# Bulkhead Fishing



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

You can't say I didn't warn you, bulkhead fishing is about 5 weeks away. Get ready, put your shallow gear in the boat. I mark my calendar for April 10 each year. The fish are usually really going by then. Sometimes they start a little sooner but usually by April 10th they are in full swing. This usually last about three weeks or so but I have seen years when it lasted much longer. For anyone that has not fished this time of the year, you need to give it a try. Its great for the family and kids IF you can get them out of bed and on the water early. This can be fast and furious fishing when everything comes together. If you are ever going to catch a limit of eater fish by rod and reel,this is your best chance of the year for doing that.

My tips to those that don't know:

Watch the weather. Look to see which way the wind is blowing. That is critical. I can't emphasize that enough. You MUST fish against a WIND BLOWN bulkhead or steep bank. When I say up against, I literally mean within 10 feet of that bank or closer, many times I will bounce my cork off the bulkhead. You must have a good anchor to hold your boat or poles to push in to tie your boat to or something to hold your boat near the bank. You do not want a very gradual sloping bank like a sand bar. Needs to be a bank that's at least 1 1/2 to 2 feet deep right against the bank, at least thats what I look for. Another tip is look for birds on the bank. Those white cranes aren't all standing there for no reason they are feeding on the shad. They are easy to spot from a distance so keep that in mind when looking for places to fish. This all happens EARLY so if there is any way possible be on the water at earliest light. The bite is usually best the first 3-4 hours in the morning. As the sun comes up the fish will move out off the edges a little and the bite will slow. Use FRESH shad for bait, they are usually the easiest to catch this time of year. Throw your cast net at the boat ramps, they are usually thick on the ramps or very near by. If you are on the right bulkhead, usually one throw AGAINST the bulk head will give you enough shad for the day but bounce your cast net off the bulkhead, they are that close to the shore. Keep your shad fresh on ice in a zip lock, don't leave them out on the deck to dry out and get soft, if you get a shad out, put the bag right back in the ice chest, yes this is important... Now just anchor up and throw in close to the bulkhead/bank and be ready for a bite. It can be the fastest catching of the year when the conditions are right. But again, you need some wind. As far as gear, I use circle hooks, about a 3/0 or 4/0. When fishing with my family I almost always put bobbers or slip corks and set them about 2 feet deep. I usually use big corks, they are easier to see and I think the big plop they make when they hit the water will sometimes initiate a strike. That said, I sometimes use a carolina rig and fish on the bottom. Either will work. Most folks like to see those corks pull under though.

I Hope I'm not coming across as a "know it all" my wish is to help some of you that may be just starting and to help speed up your learning curve just a little. This is how I do it, I'm sure there are other and better ways out there. But, this works for me. Good luck to you.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Great post! I need to try it more if my schedule allows.


----------



## airtech10 (Apr 13, 2017)

Your information is spot on and is the exact way I fish. One thing I learned from a top notch blue cat man is to look for a very nice lawn above the bulkhead if possible. The run off from the lawn fertilizer seems to enhance the algae that grows on the bulkhead and thus better shad concentrations. A creek channel nearby even makes it better. Anchor between the bulk head and the channel and you catch them from both sides of the boat faster than you can get them in the boat. Hard to find a spot like this, but when you do the action is FAST.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good post TexasGG, I can't wait, it's some of the most exciting fishing of the year.
I notice that the small channel cats start it off before daylight, then thin out as the shad move in to the top and the blues, gous, and hybrids take the stage.
I hate to hook up with a big disappointing gasper gou in the heat of action. The first one is fun, but then...
As action slows near the bank the channels come back and more gous. If that's all you start catching at the bulkhead turn and start casting out to deeper water with a carolina rig. It buys you some more fish until they move out for good as the sun gets high.
I don't bother with a cork anymore, but use a very light Carolina rig with a 20# short leader and a small kale hook. 
A light sinker lets fish pull the rig off the bottom without snagging, and they will pick it up if it gets snagged if you let slack out and wait. 
At some point in the morning the shad can get too thick to get a bite using one for bait.
I keep the first small gou I catch and use small cut bait when the shad are too thick.
This keeps fish coming during that lull.
I did one time catch a Lake Livingston 50 fish limit during the bulkhead bite.
I was having a good day and at 8:30 counted fish and had 47, so I went for the limit.
Regretted it as I spent the next couple of hours cleaning fish!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great post, I usually try all the above ways during this time of year. 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great post. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you for the informative post !! This will help a lot...


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Lots of great info on this thread, I am so ready for the bulk head bite.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good post. I'm starting to get the itch too. Wife informed me that she doesn't really care for white bass. She only likes it when it's fresh. But oh the catfish, she loves the catfish. That's good news for me and my two sons. We always look forward to the bulkhead bite and use the exact methods you posted.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Spot on!! I usually try and make 3 or 4 bulk head trips a year. I did catch a 50 fish rod and reel limit one morning last year. You gotta be there early.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good post Garry and great information. 
I am ready .


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow!!! Great post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airtech10 (Apr 13, 2017)

Went to Livingston Monday morning. Caught plenty of shad before daylight with only a few throws at the boat ramp. Left for fishing spot and arrived just as daylight was breaking. I was fishing against a shoreline with rocks in only about 30 inches of water. Bite was on as soon as the wife and I threw out against the rocks. They bit fast for about 30 minutes and then stopped, but the weather was changing quickly. We decided not to chance it and returned close to boat ramp and fish along river but nothing there. By the way, watch out at White Rock Creek to river entrance, it is sanded in big time over a large area.
When cleaning the 16 fish that we caught, none had any eggs present and their stomachs were empty. The heavy bulkhead bite is only days away.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep yesterday they were kicking it off, good size to them too.
I got 14 only one was up against the bulkhead. 
The shad were thicker just a little ways out from the actual bulkhead where I was so I threw out towards the lake and caught the rest of them in about 10 to 15 FOW.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I doubt that I will try it, but just in case, what is the preferred hook for bulkhead cats?


----------



## airtech10 (Apr 13, 2017)

I personally like to use a 3/0 circle hook (wide gap) with the eye tilted back slightly. Haven't ran into anything that could bend it. Most of the time I pick them up at the local Academy but they are rather expensive. Going to order online the next time I need some. If you have not used circle hooks before, look up how to fish with them because there is a different way to use them for best results. I fish with shad which I cut after hanging on hook.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I doubt that I will try it, but just in case, what is the preferred hook for bulkhead cats?


I like a small kale hook for the bulkhead.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Small Kale hook for me as well, easy to put bait and hardly miss a fish.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hmmmm,


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hmmmm,


GPS coordinates would be great with that picture! Yep, starting early this Spring...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I use a 2/0 Kahle on the bulkhead bite as well . No hook setting needed just load it up.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

That photo speaks a 1000 words! Thanks for sharing. My problem is getting up early enough (or should I say getting my kids up early enough! ). May have to go solo.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome post! I actually look forward to this time of year every single year. Think I might take my son and give it a try tomorrow morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It will ruin you for regular catfishing lol! The action can be fast, today's cool north wind slowed them up, but I still got nine.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always used a Circle or J-hook - I will be giving the Kahle a try.



whsalum said:


> I use a 2/0 Kahle on the bulkhead bite as well .


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Kahale hook is the way to go good luck 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Went this morning with my son. Hit all the spots that usually pay off...nada. Cast netted enough shad with just a few throws of the net, just couldnâ€™t find the fish. I think that the north wind and cool night had them screwed up. Gonna try again in a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great thread full of great info. I assume this rain and cooler weather isn’t going to help. Is this more about water temp or the shad being pushed against the bulk head? Also is it possible to fish the bulkheads in Conroe from a yak? Thanks for all the great info


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

What size fish are y'all catching in these numbers? And arevyo talking about gizzard or threadfin shad?

I like my eaters to be 10lbs+... and I'm usually evening fishing out deeper and slow trolling 6"-8" gizzard shad. And yes... these are two different fish on back to back days April 4th and 5th, and yes that's a 15" Bubba Blade.

Are y'all targeting these, or smaller eaters? I assume by the hook sizes mentioned it is the latter. I'm using minimum 4/0 octopus circle hooks, tandem snelled about 6" apart and Santee-Cooper rigged.
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## smo (Apr 21, 2005)

Blubblehead you fish Santee-Cooper rigs on Conroe?


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep. Slow trolling... controlled drift with my trolling motor really... 0.5-0.8mph. I tie a tandem snelled rig with Octopus Circle hooks and a peg float 6" - 8" from the hook... and 3/4 to 2oz weight... 30" - 36" leader made from 20-30lb Flouro.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

This was last night using a new Whisker Seeker stinger rig I ordered.
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## smo (Apr 21, 2005)

Just never thought about doing that in Conroe. I used to fish the river channels with chicken liver for years and then recently went to bulkhead fishing. All I have ever caught is channel catfish up to 1 to 2 pound range. Would like to learn more about this type of fishing?


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Well... the basic principle is "Big Bait = Big Fish." Note that this is not rapid fire - throw 'em in the boat one after another type fishing. This is the long-slog slow grind type. I cast-net for the large gizzard shad. I throw threadfin shad back as by-catch. Optimal size shad for 10lb+ blue cats is 6"-8" length, live. Or... similar sized cut bait. The head and half the guts on an angle cut works well. Gizzard shad last a long time in the live well, typically... as long as it's pumping fresh water in. Having said all that... here's a link to a good YouTube channel that is very informative. You might find it useful.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCr8Wojofde9QCZD3ngTZWw


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Apologies to the OP. I didn't mean to high Jack this thread. Should probably start one on drift fishing for big blues.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

